# Is there a way to delete shows on my tivo from the internet?



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

title says it all


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

title says it all


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

title says it all


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually that's not true. There are ways to do it if you're the hacker type. Just look at the underground forum. You could also use something like a Slingbox to control the actual TiVo remotely and delete stuff that way.

Dan


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Say for example, you have a seaon pass with a keep at most 5. What happens if none of your shows have expired yet, but it is time to record a new one? Does it delete the oldest anyways, or does it not record the latest?

Or maybe a simpler question; does Tivo stop recording if it is out room and nothing has expired yet?

(Trying to think of a reason why somebody would need to remotely delete stuff.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

greg_burns said:


> Say for example, you have a seaon pass with a keep at most 5. What happens if none of your shows have expired yet, but it is time to record a new one? Does it delete the oldest anyways, or does it not record the latest?


As long as they are not set to KUID then the oldest one goes to make room for the new one. If they are set to KUID then the new one is not recorded.



greg_burns said:


> Or maybe a simpler question; does Tivo stop recording if it is out room and nothing has expired yet?


No. The only time a TiVo will stop recording is if everything on it is set to KUID.



greg_burns said:


> (Trying to think of a reason why somebody would need to remotely delete stuff.)


Perhaps he's transfering the shows to remote PC using TTG and wanting to delete them when he's done?

Dan


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish there was a way to control tivo via the desktop (i think it might be coming out if i remember correctly)

I login to my computer w/ logmein.com and would be cool to be able to log into my computer remotely and then do stuff on the tivo


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I would like to be able to delete shows from Tivo Desktop, so I don't have to remember to delete them after I get back to my Tivo.

Regarding shows expiring...why does it list an experation date at all if it can delete stuff before then, but won't delete anything until it needs space? I don't get that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually the TiVo dynamically adjusts the expiration date to reflect when it will actually become available to be deleted. So in the situations pointed out above the expiration dates would still display correctly. Also I forgot to mention that if you change anything about a Season Pass recording, either while it's still in the To Do List or after it has been recorded, it becomes disassociated with the KAM setting and will no longer count toward the KAM total. This means if you add padding to specific episode before it's recorded, or if you extend the expiration date of a specific episode after it's recorded, it will no longer count toward the KAM limit and will not be deleted to adhere to the KAM limit.

Dan


----------



## markharris (Mar 18, 2006)

ReplayTV has a very nice system which sync's the PVR to othe web database. Each niight they sync up, and it you see a show on the unit, you can simply market it to DELETE during the next sync operation (next night).

TIVO should consider this type of system...


----------

